# The Creation of Final Fantasy Type-0's Panties



## prowler (Oct 19, 2011)

Sayoko Hoshino was in charge of character texturing on Final Fantasy Type-0. For her contribution to Square Enix's ongoing "Creator's Message" series at the game's official blog, Hoshino decided to share details about her work on the game's panties.

Originally, the game was set to have black voids for the insides of the characters' skirts. This decision was made due to the system's specs limiting the amount of resources they could devote to the characters. However, the staff felt that because players would spend most of their time viewing the backs of the characters, the feeling of excitement would be much greater if there was more than just a black void inside the skirts.

As you might expect, adding in the panties wasn't a straightforward task. First off, the characters' legs were directly connected to the skirt, so there was actually little space for the panties. However, Hoshino feels that she and her staff were able to bring out uniqueness for each character.

Hoshino went character by character detailing the panties and undergarments, but I have to admit that I'm all panited out for the day, so if you want the details you're going to have to read it at the official blog.Source

Found it funny as a 'Oh Japan' moment, so that's why I posted it if some of you consider it not 'newsworthy'.


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 19, 2011)

Haha! xP
I find it funny regarding the "feeling of excitement would be much greater if there was more than just a black void inside the skirts." part. xP
Well, I guess it is better when a game character actually has underwear instead of just black since lots of games for the PS3, 360 and 3DS (if you include DOA) already put underwear on their characters. =3


----------



## Narayan (Oct 19, 2011)

lol. 
though i respect their dedication to their work.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 19, 2011)

Just due to laziness I would have gone with the whole black void thing...


----------



## mameks (Oct 19, 2011)

Haha, that's brilliant


----------



## Nujui (Oct 19, 2011)

This is hilarious XD.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 19, 2011)

I loled but it's nice that a woman is proposing these ideas and Sayoko is quite cute too.  Do not want a black void at all that reminds me of censors and prefer the panty fanservice.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmmmm... This is a good example of how even the smallest details need to be considered when designing a game.
Even if it's never going to contribute to gameplay, this decision really affects the atmosphere the players (some more than others, obviously).


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 19, 2011)

I presume that these will only be implemented in female characters? Well then, I'll look forward *playing* with the female characters.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 19, 2011)

all hail


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 20, 2011)

Their attention to detail is truly something. Reminds me of players trying to upskirt Ashley in RE4


----------



## chyyran (Oct 20, 2011)

Square Enix lol.

But a black void wouldn't be all that bad. Just think black panties.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 20, 2011)

I predict this will be removed in international versions.
Unless this is Japan-only?


----------



## prowler (Oct 20, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> I predict this will be removed in international versions.
> Unless this is Japan-only?


Why would it be removed?

And it's Japan only for now but this says otherwise


----------



## Paarish (Oct 20, 2011)

Talk about your attention to detail


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 20, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > I predict this will be removed in international versions.
> ...


'cause parents in the US are paranoïd and would probably sue game companies for having that in games.


----------



## prowler (Oct 20, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> 'cause parents in the US are paranoïd and would probably sue game companies for having that in games.


lol no, no they wouldn't.

DOAX and the plenty of other games wants a word with you, panties are minor.


----------

